# Co-sleepers - how big is your bed?



## calebsmama03 (Feb 6, 2004)

That's all - just want to see what size mattress everyone uses. The queen is feeling mighty small!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

We have a queen!


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Queen here, ideally we need a bed that goes wall to wall!!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

AH! We have a double!!!! All snug with the three of us!!!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

We used to have a queen but with 5 people in it, it can get quite







. So, we have a queen with a twin sidecarred(?) with it.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

We have a queen as well-dh _dreams_ of getting a king size bed someday







, as ds insists on sleeping sideways.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

We started out in a queen. Ds and I are currently sharing a twin as I slowly transition him to solo sleeping. It is a wee bit snug.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

We have two queens pushed together for 2 adults a pre-schooler and a one year old. There is not room for much else in the bedroom but it works for us. Initially it was so we could co-sleep with the new baby and a little guy who rolled a lot and now we are just used to the space.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

King and love it! Had a queen with one, upgraded to king after second came along. We are totally pinching pennies but the bed was worth every darn cent!


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Queen and a twin pushed together for 3 with one on the way.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

We have a queen.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

King, 2 plus sized adults, a 2 year old, half the time an almost 4 year old, and a 7 week old. It's a bit snug. The baby has been sleeping more in her craddle right beside me than in the bed the last few weeks.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

A queen for 2 adults, toddler and newborn but dreaming of a king some day.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Queen. We used to have a twin pushed up against it but we didn't really need all that space. Now that dd is older she really likes to spread out and I am thinking we need to drag that sucker back into the bedroom! :LOL Someday I would love to have a King but there is no way one will fit up our incredibly narrow stairwell. Oh well.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Mmmm....king size...

No seriously we have a queen and a twin for two adults a 3.5yo and a 1yo. DD#1 was sleeping her her own bed (the twin obviously) before DD#2 was born now more than a year ago (sigh)

DD#1 had a hard time sleeping alone when the baby was sleeping with us, and we didn't blame her for that. In the interest of getting more sleep we just moved her bed into our room and smushed it between our bed and the wall. And it works. Lots of times I end up sleeping on the crack but I kind of like it, it's cocoony.

It would be even better if DD#1 wasn't such an acrobatic sleeper - seems no matter what she ends up with her feet in my back/head. Also she steals my pillow :LOL


----------



## mommamin (May 19, 2005)

We have a queen. Although when we have another (







: ) I am sure DH will vote for KING! He feels like DD is becoming a bed hog







:

which is totally not true! he exaggerates :LOL


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

We have a full size right now, but we're going shopping this weekend and getting a KING! The mattress store here is having an "Any Size Mattress, One Low Price" sale. Figured we may as well get a King since we'd pay just as much for a Queen. I cannot wait, cept now I have to go buy sheets and a new bedspread...LOL


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama*
We have a full size right now, but we're going shopping this weekend and getting a KING! The mattress store here is having an "Any Size Mattress, One Low Price" sale. Figured we may as well get a King since we'd pay just as much for a Queen. I cannot wait, cept now I have to go buy sheets and a new bedspread...LOL


We bought our King with this same sort of deal, the fine print in our situation was that it is "one low price, _per piece_" So say the price is $100, if you were to get a twin, full or queen your total price woudl be $200 (100 for the mattress and 100 for the box spring). However, with a King sized bed, you have one mattress and _two_ twin size box springs, which bumps the price up to $300.

Just wanted to give you the heads up, it may or may not be the same deal as we had, but just so you are not as supprised at the final price as we were! LOL!








Melissa


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Melissa- Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to read the fine print...it says King $XXX (set) There is a price above it that says King $XXX (ea pc) the each piece price is lower than the set price.


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

We have a king size tempurpedic. Even though it is a king size our LO pushes us out of it







, she sleeps across, between us.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

KING!!!!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

King sized tempurpedic, here. WELL worth the money. i'd never sleep in anything else again. LOL


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

We have a king. We had 2 kids with us at one point. Ds started sleeping in his own room right before his 3rd birthday. Now it's just the 3 of us and man is it roomy!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Queen, with 2 adults (one plus-sized, one average-sized) a 4 month old, and occasionally a 3 1/2 year old.

Sheesh, when we were first married, the bed seemed HUGE! :LOL My how times change!

Occasionally, DH will sleep with the 3 1/2 year old in his room (full bed) and man, when that happens, I LOVE the room the baby and I have all to ourselves!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Queen


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a queen and betweem a hubby and dd who both take over the bed, I'm on the edge. When we move (we're house hunting now) we'll be getting a king!


----------



## Mama2Mila (Jun 27, 2002)

We started out with a queen + crib sidecar. Then we moved when DD was 6 weeks old and in the new place put the queen mattress on the floor and a full size mattress next to it (for DH to sleep on)....when DD was about 18 month we went and bought another queen. Even though DD has her own room now and likes to sleep there most nights (on a full size mattress on the floor, for more comfort in case DH or I need to "sleep over") we are back to the

2 queen mattresses on the floor set-up so we'll have enough space for the 4 of us once DS arrives in September.

Alex


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

we have a california king. also, ds's little bed is pushed up next to the mattress; he starts the night there, so at the beginning of the night, we have lots of room.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

The king we got in Dec for the now 15 mo old is nice and roomy. We started with a full size.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

We have a King, paid for with my last Navy paycheck. I knew we'd be starting a family and had every intention of cosleeping, and besides that I had spent the previous two years sleeping in a rack aboard ship, which was rather narrower than a twin.

Of course, we all like to have lots of room, DH can take up a king by himself, and DD certainly would if she could make herself any bigger. As it is she turns sideways and sprawls out spreadeagled most nights until DH and I join her in bed. :LOL Fortunately for me, her feet are usually pointed towards DH's side of the bed!


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

We slept on the futon for four months, since the big bed is a squishy pillowtop, and I was afraid of DS suffocating.

We're back on it again, though. DS can turn himself, so I am not so worries. It's a queen.


----------



## megpaw (Apr 19, 2005)

We sleep with our two year old twins in a queen bed, but we're upgrading to a king next month. It's just gotten too crowded for me, especially now that I'm pregnant, and I can't sleep anymore. We're considering moving dd's to their own double bed when we move back to Indiana at the end of the month, since they seem to have no trouble sleeping through the night w/o us the few times we have fallen asleep in the living room. I'm sure we'll have a lot of nightime visits, though, even if we do move them, so the king size bed sure will come in handy!


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

We also have a queen here, though Dh is really trying to get me to get a king :LOL


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

double for 2 adults, a 2 1/2 yo and a 5 mo.! dh has now resorted to sleeping on the couch! (thank God!... i was the one getting really squished!) it was really fun when i was nursing them both (flip to the right... nurse... flip to the left... nurse... flip to .............) :LOL


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

We have a queen. I'm trying to convince DH to leave it behind when we move and buy a King! :LOL


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

A queen and a twin next to each other. It would be roomy if DD didn't roll and root around so much that she takes up the entire queen and DP and I are smooshed onto the twin :LOL


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

My life changed once we got our king - the best money we ever spent!!!!


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

A king for 2 adults and a 3 1/2 yo. When we have another we will have the king plus a queen pushed together. (My old queen is not in use right now).


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Full size bed here--we're pretty squashed, especially since the bed rail takes up a couple of inches...

Dh, me, and 4.5 mo old--looking forward to getting a king in our own place!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Full (in between queen and twin) mattress here. We are snug!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

a queen with a twin pushed up next to it. DS and I are big sprawly sleepers.

When the next one comes along I plan on slapping another twin, in the form of a daybed, onto the other side (most likely DH will sleep in it - better than when DH or I took turns sleeping in the side-carred crib!).


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Myself & my 2 babies sleep in a King


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

King, for 2 adults, one nearly-five yo, and one 3 mo old. We got the king when dd was almost 2, before that we had a full - THAT was crowded!


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

We have a King for myself, DH, and our almost-16-month old. Before that, we had a double with a crib sidecarred. (Not that she slept in the crib for more than two weeks! :LOL )


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

We now have two twin beds side by side, but they are different thicknesses, so ds rolls off the one I'm on onto the other one and wakes up. I hate it. We got them becaus dh prefers a very firm mattress and I prefer a somewhat soft mattress, so we thought it would work this way. It doesn't. Next time, I will insist on either a Select Comfort bed or just let dh sleep on a mattress pad on the floor! :LOL


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

Tight fit for us...10 mo. old, me and DH all on a double bed (bit smaller than a full)...needless to say, DS gets the most room to sprawl (he's in the middle) - DH and I are barely hanging on the edges! :LOL Wouldn't give up co-sleeping for the world, though.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

We have a queen with a twin pushed up against it. It would be an awesome size if the twin wasn't a couple inches shorter than the queen.







: This sleeps dh, me and 2 kiddos.

christie


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

An eastern king (we took the extra width vs. the extra length- even though dh is almost 6'3"!) latex mattress which we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. Sleeps me, dh and 22 month old dd. We will attempt to keep the new baby in the co-sleeper until I cannot stand it (and he can turn himself- dd is a slightly wild sleeper...) and then there will be 4 in the bed. I'm sure it will feel much smaller then!


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

2...that's right 2 king-sized beds pushed together.








ds and i sleep on one and dh on the other!!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starlein26*
2...that's right 2 king-sized beds pushed together.








ds and i sleep on one and dh on the other!!









I'm jealous!


----------



## Rmeg (Jul 8, 2005)

... ...


----------



## Maman*Musique (May 13, 2005)

2 queens pushed together to make one giant wall to wall bed. We have had this arrangement for about 3 years and it has been fantastic







Looks a bit like this







but stretched out...

Our 4yo decided to move to his room about 6 months ago but he is in our bed sleeping right now







We use the mattresses to all wrestle together before bedtime. Lots of fun!

One of our favorite books is "The Biggest Bed in the World" (LLL sells it)


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

double on a platform frame with a toddler bed pulled next to it (usually where my butt ends up in the middle of the night!)


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

we have a full size bed, my poor boyfriend is 6 ft 3 in so he barely fits in it lengthwise, we are also dreaming of a king size bed... one day!


----------



## bcky2 (May 30, 2005)

we have a queen but are moving soon and getting a king. i would love a california king but just cant justify it









becky


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

We have done queen with one kid. Then I got pregnant, first words out of dh's mouth were we are getting a bigger bed!!. We hae also done queen with sidecar twin and that worked really well. We now have a fancy bedroom set in king. 3yo sleeps with us about 75% of the time 6yo about 1 time /week. Prego again pretty sure we will have garrett wth us part of the time. Never know he will be almost 4. by the timebaby comes... he might want to be in the bunk bed with brother full time...

The saga continues...


----------



## heatherdow (Jul 9, 2005)

We have a King.







Purchased it before baby. Can't imagine anything smaller.

____________________________________

Heather wife to DH Erik







and momma to DS Aiden 7/04







boy:

:boy:







:





















:


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

King size bed!!! Just got it last week and would not trade it for the world!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Queen

eta: 2 adults & 1 babe


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to change my answer, right now we are sleeping in a Full, but come Friday we're getting a KING!! I'm so pumped!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

2 adults and a 2.5 yr. old on a futon on the floor. We had issues when we moved- couldn't fit a mattress up the stairs to our bedroom! We are going to buy a king-sized air mattress and a memory foam topper before the new babe gets here- I can't imagine 4 people on this futon mattress!


----------



## LovinMyKids (Aug 3, 2004)

Cal King. We LOVE it!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

We have a King and we also have a crib with one side off pushed up against the bed just in case my toddler rolls too far (he has a thing for rolling off the side of the bed in the middle of the night!). There are four of us co-sleeping right now - me, DH, our 2 1/2 year old and our 5 month old.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

2 fulls for 4 of us.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

King sized for average size dad, plus size mama, 2-4 cats and a 14lb baby. I ask, HOW does the 14lb baby take up fully half the bed???

(DH insists that I share the history behind said bed. It is a platform with a bookshelf headboard that my father built when my mom was pregnant with me. We weren't a cosleeping family, but we sure were a puppy pile on weekend mornings crowd. When my dad hit the terminal stages of cancer, we pulled the platform off and wheeled his hospital bed up against the headboard, with a second twin for mom. After he died, she knew she could never sleep in it again, and so it came to us. We're going to need to pull the platform out for a while soon when baby becomes more mobile.)


----------



## sarah73 (Jul 10, 2005)

we have a queen although i wish we had a king as my arse hangs out the bed most of the night!!


----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

We have a king but I'm a little afraid of being with my bed hog of a toddler and a newborn so Dh is in the process of transitioning her into the full sized bed we had in the guest room....guess my DD chose her room!


----------



## clutteredmom (Jul 11, 2005)

We moved up to a King and I'm loving it


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Queen here-for tall skinny dh :LOL and shorter more voluptuous mama







a chunker of a 7 almost 8 month old who takes up ATLEAST half the bed by 1am! By 3am my 19mo old is sandwiched between us all! Lawd have mercy! :LOL Co-EXISTING may be a better term :LOL or maybe Co-"just laying around until somebody really falls asleep at which point we can move them around to try and find space for dh and I"? :LOL


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

We (myself, 2 yr old and 11 month old) have a queen mattress on the floor with a crib mattress laying at the head of the queen mattress. DS (2yr) starts his nights on the crib mattress but ends up all over the place (not necessarily on any of the mattresses)









-Nicole


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Queen here - but with the bedrails, feels more like a full!


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

We have a king.


----------



## catgirl7 (Jul 11, 2005)

We started out with a queen, but quickly realized a king was neccessary. Now we are a very happy three!


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

We had a queen in the smallest bedroom in the world. When we moved, we put the twin right next to us and have tons of room. We sleep on futons.


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

We have a queen. And some nights it's chummy!


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

When dc#1 was a baby, we slept on a california king futon (tall skinny dh, short plump mama and baby-4yo). When I got pregnant with dc#2 in 1999, I insisted on getting a "real bed". So now we have a king sized pillow top, which currently sleeps me, dh and dc#3 and sometimes dc#2 (mostly just early mornings anymore.

DH complains sometimes that the bed is too small :LOL


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

we have a double, to snug for comfort with dh, me, 4 mth old ds and 3 yr old dd. just can't afford anything bigger.


----------



## marycatlumom (Oct 21, 2003)

With our first we were in a queen, but when she was just five months old, we upgraded to a KING, and that's been the way to go.







Our babes sleep with us until they're almost 2 yrs. at which point we transition them into a toddler bed, then at 3 yrs. into a big bed of their own. This has worked great for us because our three girls are two years (or two and a half years) apart in age. Right now we have our bed to ourselves (for the first time in 6 1/2 years!) with our 2-yr-old in a toddler bed in our room. Of course, there is still the occasional climb-into-bed-with-us-at-5:00am, but because we have a king-size, it works. I'm hoping we'll have a new one sharing our bed sometime next year. :LOL

--Michelle - married to Jay, my one and only; and proud mama to three girls







:homew:


----------



## MOM2Houston (Jun 30, 2005)

Ours is a queen...we dream of a king.....LOL


----------

